# Poll for old ratings value



## TUGBrian

So this has come up, and I hope I have a decent solution...still want to ask the members first though.

I have come up with 2005 as a decent cutoff (going on 7 years now) for resort RATINGS only, (those without a review) as being likely no longer applicable to the resort in question and could perhaps be removed from the overall resort rating calculation.

This would remove many thousands of entries from the resort ratings tab (but note, ONLY ratings without reviews, I have no desire to ever remove any resort review...they will always stay)

What say you, does anyone see any valid reason to keep RATINGS ONLY for resorts over 7 years old?


----------



## ampaholic

Heck, even the IRS lets you clean up files over 7 years old, I think it's a reasonable solution.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I'd actually suggest a shorter period of time Brian . . . like 5 years.


----------



## hypnotiq

Honestly, I find anything older than about 5 years is useless to me.  That's enough to establish history in my mind.

I don't think reviews older than that are very useful either but it sounds like you don't wanna trim those.


----------



## timeos2

I agree 5 years is preferable to 7 but even 7 is better than all as it is now.


----------



## Makai Guy

A five year floating average for ratings sounds good to me -- even if there *are* reviews.


----------



## kalua

*review ratings*

Honestly I find that a 5 year old review is of little use to me, a lot can change in 5 years


----------



## kjsgrammy

kalua said:


> Honestly I find that a 5 year old review is of little use to me, a lot can change in 5 years



Agree with above!


----------



## SueDonJ

Makai Guy said:


> A five year floating average for ratings sounds good to me -- even if there *are* reviews.



Yep, I voted for the 7-years option but actually would prefer 5 years.

Thanks for asking, Brian, and for the laugh about American Idol.


----------



## rhonda

Makai Guy said:


> A five year floating average for ratings sounds good to me -- even if there *are* reviews.


I agree!  Keep all reviews but expire ratings older than 5 years.


----------



## scrapngen

Sounds good to me! 7 TS years equal how many people years??? :hysterical: 

5 sounds even better - as that's plenty of time for things to have changed significantly..


----------



## pedro47

timeos2 said:


> I agree 5 years is preferable to 7 but even 7 is better than all as it is now.



I agree also,  plus it wll free up space on the server.


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, it really has nothing to do with server space...the amount of data stored for ratings/reviews is negligible.

the images for resorts take up by far the most room on the server (gigabytes of data there)

looks like the vote is pretty unanimous at this point...ill give it another week or so.


----------



## Kauai Kid

How about deleting all the bathroom photos, especially those of the commode,:hysterical: 

really there are a lot of commode pix in reviews.

sterling


----------



## slip

When I was buying, I liked reading the old reviews to see how maintenance
Was either being done or not done.  Far as the ratings goes, I like the proposed
Idea.


----------



## TUGBrian

This has been implemented due to overwhelming votes for it...now all RATINGS over 7 years old have been removed (well, they are technically still there, they just arent counted now).

some very interesting swings in overall ratings for sure!


----------



## MLR

*'Reviews'*

I did not see this thread *way back when *- but I agree - a person wants to know what's going on at the resort. I tend to check out the more recent reviews myself. I check a mix of the good, bad and ugly to help make up my mind. But, truthfully, 5 years is plenty though and sounds like it will streamline things a bit. 
So, all you Tuggers out there - don't forget to leave a NEW review - and you can omit the parts about how 'nice' the bartender is and the front desk staff (by name :0). 

We really want to know how the resort is - cleanliness, noise, updates, that sort of thing. Sure, it is nice to mention a smooth check in and courteous staff briefly.......... so, please don't get after me about that. I would just rather hear specifics about the unit, cooking utensils, bed comfort, lay out, nearby attractions, etc. 

BUT, YES, A REVAMP WAS NEEDED - even a Newbie could see that :0)


----------



## MLR

*oops - ONE MORE THING...........PHOTOS!! More Photos in the reviews.*

 Definitely need to add photos with our reviews - so think about photos even if you go back every single year. Many of us have NEVER been there and would love to see photos!! I love the Photos!!


----------



## bbcoach

Yours is the best solution.


----------



## teshiachris

Is it possible to remove the old rating reviews over 5 years old and show a seperate score for the old ones?  For example.  Current reviews (i.e. ones that are less then 5 years and newer ) will be there with and overall rating.  then have a box that shows the HISTORICAL rating that shows the score, not the reviews from the older than 5 year ones.  This would give us an idea of improving or declining resorts over time.


----------



## theo

*Ditto...*



SueDonJ said:


> I voted for the 7-years option but actually would prefer 5 years.



Ayuh. Anything older than 5 years is not of much value, beyond just providing a historical overview.


----------



## Tommart

*Late to the Party*

I agree with not using ratings over 5 years, but 7 years is better than keeping them forever.

I also agree with keeping the reviews, no matter how old.

Tom


----------



## fvarep

ampaholic said:


> Heck, even the IRS lets you clean up files over 7 years old, I think it's a reasonable solution.




I CERTAINLY AGREE!


----------



## pedro47

What is the final results or out come of this poll ?


----------



## TUGBrian

please reference post 16


----------



## pedro47

Thank You Mr. B. 

You are on the job.


----------



## sfwilshire

Oops. I didn't read closely enough before voting. I am good with removing old rankings as long as the reviews stay. I enjoy reading the info about the area in the reviews, no matter how old. 

Sheila


----------

